# 9, 9....Bust a Rhyme



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rules: Just write another line that rhymes with the one above.

Pfury is the bomb!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

just like ya mom


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

who loves oranges


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its good to be the don.









(doesnt have to be exact rhymage but damn innes!)


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

but its not long till ya get ya thong


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

say its not a bong


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> who loves oranges


 inject myelf with a syringe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

went on a beer binge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Aggressive said:


> say its not a bong


 cuz we make out like Chech and chong


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

minge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wana be on a binge?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't cringe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

take a good look at my finge?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

its just a binge been on da minge of da renagade bringe


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

wen they hit u wit that syringe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thats gota be the end


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > who loves oranges
> ...


 making myself cringe!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I stepped on this stupid cat.

(it can go forever if people rhyme good)


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

it was wearin a black and white hat like mac mannac


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i like smoking crack


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dressed worse then cat n the hat?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i like smoking crack


 cus theres a big crack inside my shack


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Just like dat big mac!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

We all know innes likes to whack(it)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

then he spits it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

all over a tit


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

then she takes a sh*t


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

> We all know innes likes to whack(it)


on his dimlit computer it hits the pixeled tit when his sperm spits


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

just like a skit on da bit of da minnac ma tit


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

huh? whats this? ant outrange of aimless phrases?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh but dont fret, shes jsut a little snitch


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

just like a lil bitch


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

so i go grab my gun


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

and we all have some pun


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yall too late i already got it



> huh? what's this? an outrage of aimless phrases?


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

ahah emjay


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

bobme said:


> and we all have some pun


 and we c*ck da gun, just let it run, with da lyrical flow of when da bullets flow


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

gats for show, pull too slow and shots past yoru ear lobes


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ya years run slow, not long to go, with ya lyrical flow of da show, we aint for show we got it goin on we aint for show u wana mess wiv us we aint for show but we got a lyrical flow flow flow just let it go


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn rapers


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and damn fake gun clappers


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i keep a bible pressed under my matress


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

they just fink dey rappers, but under there wrappers there just clapped out clappers, tryin battle wiv us rappers, like dey got no clappers, they keep it under wraps cus they aint got no raps, they aint no lyrical genius, they just dont flow, and innes dont flow no no , he likes to binge he likes oranges, he dont like syringes,


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hahahhaa

im the type put your damn finger through the door hinge, then vanish. your language is a menace, you keep reapeating the last sentence, learn the advantage and then cram it/ rfakes so real as you, i cant over stand it.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

just cram into the planet of da manics, cus they know how to be plannin it, like there aint no rammin it,


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

u rappers make me sick


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and yuo just rambulin, so quit it, you as seen as a misfit, this is no mistakin hip hop, and you just aint built for it

i take two of you in one hit



> just cram into the planet of da manics, cus they know how to be plannin it, like there aint no rammin it





> u rappers make me sick


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

..... i give up







u win


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

peace, i knew i had it as soon as i see you slip


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

rap sucks. it was created by people who couldnt afford real instruments. so they used their voice and a beat machine.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

shut up....


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

so it sucks becuse they were innovative and mimic instruments to a great extent? if thats the case then dismiss your welthy ass from this topic.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

its sad how people dont appreaciate the good of things to come.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

and they don't appreciate the greatness of spiced rum.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

this is my last post in the lounge, i dont like how its 20% of my total posts, but if anyone wants to talk/battle/rhyme or anythign, or even but my sh*t, then PPM me. peace


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Black Piranha said:


> rap sucks. it was created by people who couldnt afford real instruments. so they used their voice and a beat machine.


 Actually nobody had beat machines when rap was created. Nice try tho!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > rap sucks. it was created by people who couldnt afford real instruments. so they used their voice and a beat machine.
> ...


 they used jazz


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> > We all know innes likes to whack(it)
> 
> 
> on his dimlit computer it hits the pixeled tit when his sperm spits


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

you like that one Innes?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think he did EMJAY, even i thought it was kinda nasty


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

are you the rapper that sits outside my house at night?

dont think I didnt see you


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

as i flow with the fly i spin out the dice and smoke a fat one


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Obsolete yet deliberating, I say beat and you think masterbating


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

LaZy said:


> hMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


 stop all that dum post whoring


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> rap sucks. it was created by people who couldnt afford real instruments. so they used their voice and a beat machine.


 I sense jealousy!









And come on guys this was a good thread lets not kill it by arguing whats cool and what sucks!


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

you fools like ta hate cuz im flossin dat, im not a wrestler but i put your bitch in a boston crab, cuz 'round here it costs real money to brag. in that case you can call me tha 6 million dollar man, throwin paper out my window just cuz i can. just like i can assassinate a bitch while he's mowin' the lawn, im not italian but you can call me the don. throw a horse head up in your bed, i got a bad temper and a loaded automatic, this flow is just f*cking pneumatic. so stop trying to be with my crew. we'll hurt your feelings and give you the flu. fever is high as a hundred and three, im the only f*cking rapper to come from hungary.
peace


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Love me, hate me, but check this recital.. cause this ones for the m*therf*ck'in title. 
Doesnt everybody know, that Im a f*ck'in pro.. lem'me catch my breath so I can show that I can really flow.
You can either boogie down or either take a seat.. cause all you fake ass mofos cant compete.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i dont care that u a pro, i will always beat u 10 fold
indeed u need to catch yo breath, cuz u cant keep up wit me
my middle name is death, u better run to your mummy
u rap like u the meanest kid off the block
too bad when all is said and done u still got a wooden c*ck


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THE TOFFE'S c*ck isnt wood its up to no good aiming for ms natt i gotta get it from the back or while she's on her back and when i bust i go splat all over her cat whos in the back of the house damn i got skillz i got aim dont u wish u had the same i love pfury and espcally x hes so sexy when him and innes have sex it gets real wet i bet lol


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

fo shizzel bee bop fo rizzel bizzel big hondadizzel up in dis bizzel

LMFAO, not the rapping type


----------

